# Zahlen für Telefonsperre?



## ladyxy (24 Dezember 2003)

Hallo, die Telekom hatte ja mein Telefon gesperrt. Heute bekomme ich die Rechnung und soll dafür auch noch zahlen? 

Ich habe doch nicht um eine Sperrung gebeten sondern habe meinen unstrittigen Betrag bezahlt, den Rest natürlich einbehalten und Widerspruchsschreiben per Einschreiben - Rückschein gemacht. Darauf hin kam trotzdem die Sperre von 5 Tagen danach kam ja der Anruf von der Telekom, daß sie mein Telefon wieder freischalten, dafür soll ich jetzt noch zahlen ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.

Nach den Feiertagen tauche ich bei der Telekom auf und mache denen die Hölle heiß, so blöde können die doch nicht sein   :motz: 

Oder muß ich da wieder ein Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung einlegen und den Unstrittigen Betrag von knapp 8 Euro für die Sperrung einbehalten???


----------



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2003)

Andere Variante: Du zahlst ausdrücklich "unter Vorbehalt" und lässt die 8 EUR von Deinem Anwalt wieder einfordern.
Fair Pay, please


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Dezember 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Variante: Du zahlst ausdrücklich "unter Vorbehalt" und lässt die 8 EUR von Deinem Anwalt wieder einfordern.
> Fair Pay, please




.... oder Du erklärst nach Rücksprache mit Deinem Anwalt die Aufrechnung mit einer späteren Rechnung, d.h. zu ziehst den Betrag ab und schreibst der T-Com, weshalb Du 8 € abgezogen hast.

Allerdings musst Du damit rechnen, dass sie das nicht einsehen will und das Spiel beginnt von vorn.


----------



## Dino (25 Dezember 2003)

Ganz ehrlich? So würde ich mich nur zweimal verarschen lassen, nämlich das erste und das letzte Mal! Nachdem es schon im Vorfeld entgegen aller Argumentation durch die ungerechtfertige Sperrung zu erheblichen Nachteilen für den Kunden kam, wäre eher ein Entschuldigung am Platze gewesen. Aber nein! Man setzt sogar noch einen drauf! Hat man es nötig, sich so von oben herab behandeln zu lassen und dafür auch noch Grundgebühren zu zahlen? Sicher nicht! Alternativen gibt es genug!

Gruß
Dino


----------

